# GSPs



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I noticed a few forum members are German Shorthair owners. I'm thinking about adopting again in the fall and I've been considering getting a GSP, rather than another Vizsla... mostly just to switch things up and because I've heard they're such similar breeds.

I actually thought I was getting a GSP way back when, but ended up with a V. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## OzVizBoyz (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a 15 month old GSP as well as the two Vizslas (and a Whippet  ). I love both breeds and would have another GSP anyday. My experience is limited, however I find the GSP to be higher energy, higher strung but less needy than the Vizslas. Of course you're going to find variances in both breeds. The breeds are extremely compatible IMO. My younger Vizsla and the GSP are the best of mates and run and play for hours. When I got my first Vizsla I very nearly ended up with a GSP then. I was also looking at Weimaraners, and although I'd never have a Weim now, both Vizslas and GSPs are firm favourites.


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

my family owns gsps and vizslas as well as a vizsla/gsp mix. they are both such wonderful breeds but i would say i definitely prefer the vizsla. if you hunt with them a lot of people say that the gsp has more stamina but the vizsla is light on its feet and can whip around and over things in the field that the gsp just plows through..knocking down everything in it's path. hehe the gsp is good with a morning walk and an afternoon run (although i'm sure he'd love a run in the am and pm) and the vizsla can/must run morning/noon/night. and still has enough energy to continue. 

in your case, like you said you might get a gsp just to switch it up and i agree..there is no better breed to accompany your vizsla. good luck!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

So how is the hunt for a new dog going ? Did you make up your mind about what breed you are going to get.Iused to own a GSP when i was thirteen .Had a lot of fun romping through the woods with that K-9.Great breed of dog recomend to anyone with a love of the outdoors.As good as the vizsla.I truly miss that dog lots of fun.seems to me that the only difference between the two breeds is the jumpiness and the need for close contact and oh yes the color.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

The hunt is slow and steady. I really would like to get a GSP just to switch things up, but haven't had much luck yet. My issue is that my wife and I would like to rescue a dog, we're looking for a girl, preferably between 1 and 2 years old. If you know much about rescue organizations that's a pretty tall order.

I'm starting to consider the possibility of just getting a GSP puppy, but trying to hold off if I can help it.


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

We are considering a K9 and it will be either a GSP or Vizsla...have done a ton of research but have not heard a good comparison of the two when it comes to shedding. How do they compare...one more than the other? Same period / twice a year?

Had a lab who seem seemed to shed more than not which kind of bugged.
Thanks!


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Since I originally posted we did end up getting a GSP pup. In my opinion the major difference, as far as shedding goes, is haircolor. We have a GSP that's ticked, so she has lots of brown and white, and these colors tend to stand out a lot more than the rust color of most v's.

And it seems to go both ways, when I'm wearing dark colors you can see the white, when I'm wearing like you can see the brown. I personally don't think it's a big deal, but something to consider I guess. All in all the shedding for both isn't all too bad. We had a yellow lab growing up too and I also feel like his hair was everywhere!


----------



## NhVizsla13 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a GSP that is now going on 10 years old and I am awaiting my arrival of my first Vizsla pup in a couple weeks. I have heard they are a very similar breed in their manner and habits alike. 

My GSP sheds a good deal and it gets bad when he really goes through his major cycles. His hair also has a tendacy to stick to everything that I own. I am not sure what to expect with the Vizsla but I hope he is a little bit better than my GSP. 

Tbone, how do you like your pup so far? I have had a couple dogs and so far my GSP has been my favorite. They are a highly intelligent breed and it is more like having another person around than a dog. I raised Magnum from a pup and he now lives with my parents and is a crowd favorite with everyone. I have never met such a highly affectionate dog.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

congrats tbone.you have gotten a great dog and as far as i think one of the best looking dogs but thats just my opinion. i had a lot of fun with mine. he would never stray to far from me.just like my vizsla's wants to be near you.never had to worry about the dog when we went to play in the woods'witch was just down the street from the house. A very smart breed of dog.I would love to have another one.I think i am a bit jelous of you.A new gsp pup. you lucky guy.but then i have two boys that are 9 months old I have it good to.these are some great dogs so glad i have them.GOOD LUCK with your pup


----------

